# Electronic controllers



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

*Edit*

edit.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

If you are going the DIY on an electronic controller for a positive gate track try an NPN transistor. Here are a few more links you can try. The controller is a three wire and must be used on a track that has brakes.:wave:

http://home.comcast.net/~medanic/Free/TWController.pdf

http://home.comcast.net/~medanic/Free/TWController.jpg


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Hornet,

How about this? 

Steve








:thumbsup:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Possibly. You would have to use a 100 Ohm or higher main resistor. 
When you change the main resistor value the values of all the other resistors
in the power circuit change and would have to be determined. These values
are best determined by experiment.


----------

